# Dbs Talk Official Moderator/administrator Pronunciation Key



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Recently I got to thinking, most of the moderators and administrators here have last names where the pronunciation could be well debated:

FIRST UP:

Forum Founder Chris Blount:

a: Blownt (ow as in pain)
b: Blunt (as in the word blunt)
c: other, please explain ___________________________

next up:
Administrator Steve Mehs

c: other, please explain ___________________________

next:
Administrator Mark Lamutt

c: other, please explain ___________________________

If you notice only Chris Blount's name did I try to publicly pronounce the rest of you I could try, but I wouldn't know how to put it on paper.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My name is pronounced Lah-MOOT.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> My name is pronounced Lah-MOOT.


this is EXACTLY why I started this thread. For you I would have NEVER guessed that pronunciation.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Certainly my last name isn't that hard to pronounce.... as long as you aren't calling in for tech support.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

JP, is your name pronounced "jay pee" or "jeh peh".

How much longer before you go back to school?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King here, pronounced as in Kindge.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My last name is pronounced Mays/Maze. Go figure


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Nick said:


> JP, is your name pronounced "jay pee" or "jeh peh".
> 
> How much longer before you go back to school?


A That question does not dignify a response

B Summer 2004 (5.24.04)


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> My last name is pronounced Mays/Maze. Go figure


That is exactly what I figured


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In high school hardly any of my teachers go it on the first shot. In college, almost every instructor pronounced my last name right on the first attempt so far. On the internet I used to go by Steve Jay Shem. Jay being the spelling of my middle initial. My middle initial obviously is the letter J since my middle name is Joseph and Shem, my last name spelled backwards. All forums I visit now I go by my real name. After thinking about it that was really stupid.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

I just noticed the name of the newest moderator here, here is something interesting:

In the corner of the country I live in (specifically the Acadiana region of South Louisiana)

The Last Name "Soileau" is pronounced "swallow"

also:
Boudreaux: "Boo Drow" (accent the long o in drow)
Thibodeaux: "Tib o do" (accent the long o in do)


knowing that you now know how to correctly pronounce the lead characters names in any Boudreaux/Thibodeaux jokes you may hear.

other interesting Last name pronunciations around here:
Richard "Ree shard"
David "dah veed"
Lantier "lawn chay"
Didier "did e yay"
Latiolais "la(h)tch o lay"
Bienvenu "bee ah veen you"


more as I think about them


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Nick said:


> JP, is your name pronounced "jay pee" or "jeh peh".
> 
> How much longer before you go back to school?


while your first line still does not dignify a response, you are more than welcome to pick away at my real name:

FIRST: Jacques PK:_______________________________
MIDDLE: Paul PK:_______________________________
LAST: Miller PK:_______________________________

please answer the preceeding in the space provided (PK: _________)


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

and in case he ever comes around...

Ex-DBSTalk.com Moderator Scott Greczkowski

c. other, please explain ________________________________________


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

thebigjp said:


> A That question does not dignify a response


Actually, the phrase is " I will not dignify that comment* with a response."



> B Summer 2004 (5.24.04)


That's about 40 days from now. When you start back to school will you be busy with school work? Really, really busy???

*alternate usage: 'remark', 'statement', 'question'
.
.
.
.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> Forum Founder Chris Blount:
> 
> a: Blownt (ow as in pain)
> b: Blunt (as in the word blunt)
> c: other, please explain ___________________________


The answer is option "a" although there are some people in the south that disagree. For some reason, people like to throw away the "o" in Blount and pretend it doesn't exist. :scratchin


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> The answer is option "a" although there are some people in the south that disagree. For some reason, people like to throw away the "o" in Blount and pretend it doesn't exist. :scratchin


Exactly why I asked. In South Louisiana, most people would have thrown away the "o" in Blount to make "Blunt". Your name would be "Chris Blunt"


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Nick said:


> Actually, the phrase is " I will not dignify that comment* with a response."
> 
> That's about 40 days from now. When you start back to school will you be busy with school work? Really, really busy???
> 
> *alternate usage: 'remark', 'statement', 'question'


Don't worry Nick. I'll come in extra early in the morning to visit.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Reminds me of when I first moved to Atlanta. When talking about relatives, I always, as is the custom where I am from in Virginia, pronounce "aunt" like "ahnt" and not "ant", which is the typical way here in Georgia. I soon learned that even though Virginia is considered southern, our pronunciation of many words is more typical to British than coloquial south. In fact, some people would think I was from some British country by my accent. That accent is typical of a particular region in Southwest Virginia, in the Blue Ridge mountains. I've been able to determine at least 6 different accents in use in Virginia. Here in Georgia the accent is pretty much standard across the state, with a couple of exceptions.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My former secretary was from Virginia. She sounded like she had a slight British accent. One word I remember in particular - she pronounced 'about' as 'aboot'.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Pronouncing "about" as a-BOOT? Sounds like she is from Virginia. Virginia, Saskatchewan, eh?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Virginia ia big state by east caost standards. Most folks don't realize it extens further west than either the state of West Virginia or the city of Detroit. But I have never heard of or about this aboot thing.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Certainly my last name isn't that hard to pronounce.... as long as you aren't calling in for tech support.


just to confirm for us:

a.) (exactly as spelled)
b.) Holez/Holze
c.) Holt
d.) other/please explain ______________________________


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Think of college football coach Lou Holtz.  No relation.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> Virginia ia big state by east caost standards. Most folks don't realize it extens further west than either the state of West Virginia or the city of Detroit. But I have never heard of or about this aboot thing.


That is an accent typical of the region around Richmond and Williamsburg. It has some similarities with a typical Boston/New England accent. Perhaps it is because Virginia was one of the first British colonies and, especially in the rural areas, retained a lot of that influence. My partner and I were once watching a program about the Royal Family of England and there was this old film clip of Queen Elizabeth II giving a speech. My partner, who is originally from east Texas, said, "hey, she talks just like you and your family."


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Damn good thing that I'm not a Mod. so "jp" try to guess to how to pronounce my last name. :biggrin:


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Charles Oliva said:


> Damn good thing that I'm not a Mod. so "jp" try to guess to how to pronounce my last name. :biggrin:


I aint even going to try... theres too many possibilities....


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

<placeholder For Moderator List>


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Nick said:


> How much longer before you go back to school?


Summer Sem Starts 5.24.04

you also asked how busy I was going to be, for that I will let you figure that out yourself.

SUMMER SEM (5.24.04-8.13.04)
Intro. to Keyboarding MTuWThF 8-8:50
Intro to Keyboarding LAB MTuWTh 9-9:50
Principles of Accounting, Pt1 MTuWThF 10-10:50
Principles of ACCT pt 1 LAB MTuW F 11-11:50

That of course does not include any PBL or VICA activities, etc...

I'll let you come to youre own conclusion.....

BTW check out my new sig (will be effective 4.25.04-5.23.04)

as a heads up here is what it will be for 5.24.04-8.13.04:

My posting frequency has decreased. You cannot say you have not been forewarned.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have 2 questions - what are PBL or VICA activities, and is Keyboarding the same as typing? Or is it something else?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm.....

Class Schedule
June 7-July 16 - Macroeconomics (aka Econ 1A) Mon/Web 5:30-9:45 PM
June 7-July 29 - English 1B-College Composition and Literature Tues/Thur 6:15-9:25 PM

Both are three unit courses.

Work Schedule
Now-May 30 - Mon/Wed/Fri ~9 AM-~6 PM, Sat&Sunday 9 AM-6 PM
May 31 - CLOSED
June 1-4 - OPENING 8 AM-5 PM
June 5 - OFF-CSUS Orientation
June 6-July 16 - Mon/Wed OFF, Tues/Thur ~8 AM-~5 PM, Fri-Sun 9 AM-6 PM
July 17-Sept 5 - Mon/Wed/Fri ~9 AM-~6 PM, Sat&Sun 9 AM-6 PM
Sept 6 - CLOSED
Sept 7 on - Unknown?

I'm not sure how things will work out for July 4th and 5th. We would be closed for July 4th, naturally, so it's a day off. July 5th, however, is a holiday for the rest of the staff plus a day off from class (which surprises me), so I don't know how that will be handled. And why all the tildes? Although my shift schedule says 9 AM-6 PM, I often come in earlier and leave earlier with the blessings of my boss.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

thebigjp said:


> Intro. to Keyboarding MTuWThF 8-8:50
> Intro to Keyboarding LAB MTuWTh 9-9:50


WTF type of class is that? I hope you are just going for the easy A. And what are you going to do for 5 hours of the non-lab work? Do they have keyboard simulators? :lol:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Nobody took a stab at my name... go ahead, have fun!


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I have 2 questions - what are PBL or VICA activities, and is Keyboarding the same as typing? Or is it something else?


1. PBL = Phi Beta Lambda (colleges version of FBLA)., almost required joining for Office Systems of Accounting majors.

2. VICA: I don't really understand the mission of this, but like and unlike PBL it is almost required joining. If you would like to try to figure it out visit: http://laskillsusavica.tripod.com/

3. Keyboarding = Typing only difference Typing = Typewriter, Keyboarding = Computer. I'll be sure to keep you posted about the goings on about this class.


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

cdru said:


> WTF type of class is that? I hope you are just going for the easy A. And what are you going to do for 5 hours of the non-lab work? Do they have keyboard simulators? :lol:


In order of asking answers to your questions

A Keyboarding
B Requried class
C they just make it look that way to justify the 9 hours per week over the summer (5 hours per week FALL and SPRING) the class is (It requires seperate scheduling because it is a 1/2/3/75 class.)
D


----------



## thebigjp (Jan 21, 2003)

For your convenience the requirements for an AAT in Office Systems Technology
taken from: http://www.theltc.net/associate/office/default.htm

Course Number Course Description Semester Credit Hours Lec/Lab/Total Clock Hours Total

ACCT 1100 Principles of Accounting, Part I 1/2/3 75 
ENGL 1030* Business English 3/0/3 45 
CPTR 1000 Introduction to Computers 3/0/3 45 
KYBD 1110 Introduction to Keyboarding 1/2/3 75 
TCA - General Clerk 
ACCT 1200 Principles of Accounting, Part II 1/2/3 75 
KYBD 1210 Intermediate Keyboarding 1/2/3 75 
MATH 1050* Business Math 3/0/3 45 
ISYS 1450 Basic Word Processing 1/2/3 75 
CTS - Office Assistant 
KYBD 1310 Advanced Keyboarding 1/2/3 75 
CPTR 1300 Introduction to Spreadsheets 3/0/3 45 
CPTR 1310 Introduction to Database Management 3/0/3 45 
ENGL 1050 Business Correspondence 3/0/3 45 
ISYS 1550 Advanced Word Processing 1/2/3 75 
CTS - Word Processor Operator 
Eligible for Certification - Core/Proficient MOUS 
MACH 1350 Introduction to Machine Transcription 3/0/3 45 
ISYS 1650 Desktop Publishing 3/0/3 45 
OSYS 2530 Office Procedures 3/0/3 45 
JOBS 2450 Job Seeking Skills 2/0/2 30 
Approved Electives (Minimum) 6 90 
TD - Office Systems Technology 56 1,050 
Eligible for Certification - Expert/Master MOUS 
* General Education Course 
Required General Education Courses: 
Approved Natural or Applied Sciences 3/0/3 45 
Approved Humanities/Natural or Applied Sciences/Behavioral Sciences/Mathematics 3/0/3 45 
Approved Behavioral Sciences 3/0/3 45 
AAT - Office Systems Technology 65 1,185 
Electives 
BUSI 1000 Business Law (3/0/3) (45) 
OSYS 1100 Records Management (3/0/3) (45) 
OSYS 1250 Business Calculators (3/0/3) (45)

ISYS 1400 Windows Applications, Part I (3/0/3) (45) 
ISYS 1410 Windows Applications, Part II (3/0/3) (45) 
ISYS 1420 Windows Applications, Part III (1/2/3) (75) 
ISYS 1430 Windows Applications, Part IV (1/2/3) (75) 
OR

Choose approved coursework from the following program curriculums: 
Accounting Technology 
Computer Specialist - Applications 
Computer Specialist - Support 
Network Specialist 
Office Systems Technology 
OR

Any approved course by the academic advisor 
Electives: The following courses may not be substituted for the above course requirements. 
OSYS 2991 Special Projects I (0/1/1) (30) 
OSYS 2993 Special Projects II (0/2/2) (60) 
OSYS 2995 Special Projects III (0/3/3) (90) 
OSYS 2996 Special Projects IV (3/0/3) (45) 
OSYS 2997 Practicum (0/3/3) (135) 
OSYS 2999 Cooperative Education (0/3/3) (135)


----------

